# Does Carbon remove Prazipro?



## tern017 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone know if carbon removes Praizipro? I'm assuming it does, but wanted to make sure.
Thanks


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, carbon will make medicine useless basically


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

carbon sucks anythang out mabe not salt but anythang else...


----------



## tern017 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone, just wanted to make sure


----------



## KKSigua (Oct 18, 2007)

tern017 said:


> Thanks everyone, just wanted to make sure


How about ammo chips do they also suck medicine out


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

KKSigua said:


> Thanks everyone, just wanted to make sure


How about ammo chips do they also suck medicine out
[/quote]

Not unless the medicine is ammonia. Ammo-chips, which are zeolites, are a molecular sieve that take out things the size of nitrogen and probably won't interfere with medicines.


----------



## KKSigua (Oct 18, 2007)

shanker said:


> Thanks everyone, just wanted to make sure


How about ammo chips do they also suck medicine out
[/quote]

Not unless the medicine is ammonia. Ammo-chips, which are zeolites, are a molecular sieve that take out things the size of nitrogen and probably won't interfere with medicines.
[/quote]

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

blazednosferatu said:


> Yes, carbon will make medicine useless basically


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it does..

others have said so, and I agree..


----------

